# Chinchilla & Rabbit vs Rat



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

How is owning a Chinchilla and Rabbit different from owning a rat? I don't mean cage, food, etc etc, but like interactivity, intelligence, and fun.


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

My sister has Chinchillas and rats. While she loves them all equally, she'd be the first to tell you that despite their appearance, Chins are NOT snuggly, in general. Hers like to hop onto her lap or shoulders to visit, then sprint away to run and explore some more. They're probably about as intelligent as rats, but very, very independent. If they let you touch them, it's because THEY want you to, and not because you want to. 

They're also a bit more high maintenance, health-wise, than rats.

I haven't had rabbits in years, but when I did, I was about ten, and the two rabbits we had free-ranged in the house all day, were litter box trained, and would beg for sugary kids' cereals at breakfast every day. They were also exceedingly patient...my brother used to haul one of them around like a stuffed toy and Frosty would put up with it.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ya, chinchillas seem like a real handful. I might think about getting rabbits down the line. I love my rat, but I wish he was bigger so I can give him a hug. ;D


----------

